# FS. Texas 1975 Bmw 2002



## damonsfast (Dec 18, 2014)

For Sale: 1975 BMW 2002
Contact info: [email protected]
Location: San Antonio, Texas
Mileage: 79k
Condition: Excellent, runs and drives
Exterior: 8/10
Interior: 8/10
Mods: Rims, suspension(not installed), seats.
Description: Eurowerkz S.A. is pleased to offer this 1975 BMW 2002 that is in outstanding condition. BMW made a little over 861,000 2002's from 1966-1976 this is one of the few lucky ones that remains in such awesome condition. It is finished in the 2011 5 series Sepang Bronze Metallic over Tan interior and features the dependable 1,990cc 2.0L 4 cylinder producing 103hp matted to a 4-speed manual transmission. Matching numbers. Has all chrome. New rims and tires with under 200 miles on them. It comes with one of the best IE spring and sway bar kits on the market.

This 2002 is believed to have been originally sold new in great state of Texas and then moved to Brenham, TX to its second owner, so you will be the proud 3th when purchased. It has received some restoration work in the past and it still shows very well. The interior is in great condition, it has a set of racing seats and the organale clean stock drivers seat, dash is cracked, the rear seat and the car runs and drives beautifully.

With the popularity and demand for German cars in great condition quickly on the rise, here is your chance to grab a great classic BMW for a great price! With just over 79,000 miles, this 2002 has many more miles of enjoyment to provide.

Eurowerkz S.A. makes every effort to represent each vehicle accurately and with integrity. Although we try to do our very best to be accurate in our description writing we are human and do make mistakes. Unless otherwise noted, All vehicles are sold AS IS, No Warranty Expressed or Implied. All sales final.

See our website: EuroWerkz, S.A, Service, Repair, & Diagnostics

Price: $11000.00 or make an offer.


----------

